# Montreal Guitar Show 2008 (Pics Added)



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Just got back... Amazing guitars from alot of different lutheries. Only played one, from an american lutherie, which i can`t remember the name of...
I wouldn`t expect to buy a guitar there, there were waiting lists years long and the average price was about four to five thousand dollars.
http://www.montrealguitarshow.ca/accueil_en.aspx
It`s Worth the ten dollars if anyone else is planning on attending.
:rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

*Hello from Montreal*

We are still in Montreal. Just taking a break from the action. We came into town yesterday and took in some concerts last night. Just Attended the Montreal Guitar Show and as mentioned above, some really nice guitars. I have taken a bunch of pictures. Will get them up when we get back home.


----------



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

My friend and luthier Tony Karol is there with some of his wares. Please look him up if you're there...his work is A1.
I play one of his Bubinga Signature models.


----------



## Stephen W. (Jun 7, 2006)

Many of the guitars at the show are indeed for sale. However, if you want to custom order one, many of the top builders do have a long waiting list. 
My two Andrew Whites are on display on his table (#50). I know he takes between four months to a year and half to finish one depending on the options and his backlog.
I’ll be back there tomorrow until shortly after 4:00. (I want to sit in on Grit Laskin’s talk at 3:00.)


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

*Some shots from Montreal*

Here are a few shots from the Jazz Fest and the Guitar Show. More to come later.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Some of the guitars on display and for sale










Jef and Melanie Demers with a few of their creations










The host of the event with a Beneteau he has on order. Jacques-André Dupont. AKA Guitarjunky


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

Great shots! As I was mostly interested in the steel-string and classical guitars I'll add a few photos:


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)




----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)




----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

would have been real nice to have say, 25K in your pocket to run wild in there with.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Yeah 25 k 'd get ya three or four nice guitars there.


----------



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> The host of the event with a Beneteau he has on order. Jacques-André Dupont. AKA Guitarjunky


Thanks for the photo, but is a Mario Beauregard one of a kind Facet Archtop... Quite a show piece!!! I'm the luckiest guy :smile:


----------



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

great pics, thanks for posting!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

guitarjunky said:


> Thanks for the photo, but is a Mario Beauregard one of a kind Facet Archtop... Quite a show piece!!! I'm the luckiest guy :smile:


Sorry about that... should have wrote that down. :smile:


----------



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Sorry about that... should have wrote that down. :smile:


Not a problem, my friend... Too many beautiful guitars, too many amazing luthiers... NOOOOT!kjdr


----------



## GP_Hawk (Feb 23, 2007)

Beautiful archtop Guitarjunky!lofu

Wish I could have made it. Next year I'm there for sure.:food-smiley-004:


----------



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

GP_Hawk said:


> Beautiful archtop Guitarjunky!lofu
> 
> Wish I could have made it. Next year I'm there for sure.:food-smiley-004:


Thanks I will post pics of it soon as well as my new Greenfield Archtop for the red guitar collection as well and ... yes you are reading well a GOURD GUITAR...

more to come


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

guitarjunky said:


> Thanks I will post pics of it soon as well as my new Greenfield Archtop for the red guitar collection as well and ... yes you are reading well a GOURD GUITAR...
> 
> more to come


Jacques-André,

I went Friday and Saturday afternoon. I saw you a couple of times running around looking very busy so I didn't go bother you in person, but.... Congratulations on a great event! It seems like the event is doubling in size every year. Soon you're going to have to turn down some luthiers!

I can't believe how many luthiers make very high-end flat top guitars. Considering the number of people who opt for Martins, Gibsons or Taylors instead of a custom-built instruments, I would never have guessed that the market was large enough to keep all these guys in business, let alone with a two-year waiting list.

Half of these guitars are absolute works of art. I can't imagine anyone actually playing them. I did notice the Greenfield that you commissionned. Very nice indeed. Greenfield has to be one of the best luthiers in the world today and he's local talent too! 

I really liked Mirabella archtops personally, as well as the new Comins solid bodies.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

Guys,

I also took pictures at the show on Friday afternoon. You can see the album at the link below:

http://s165.photobucket.com/albums/u65/pattste/MontrealGuitarShow2008/?start=all


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I did not know Ken Parker was building acoustics. Some interesting guitars at his table.


----------



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I did not know Ken Parker was building acoustics. Some interesting guitars at his table.


He sold his company (Parker Fly) and decided to go back to his roots by creating some of the most amazing archtop guitars ever made... awesome guitars indeed!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

*A few more pics from the show*

Here are a few more pics


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

beautiful...........thanks for sharing......tried to peek at the original post, but had no luck with the pics/video?.....really glad I revisited the thread...........
cheers
Gerry


----------

